# Help



## ssr1101 (Oct 31, 2007)

I need a little help.  I was wondering if anyone knew where there was any information on Anesthesia billing.  I am thinking about going into that field and am researching.  I would like to be able to find as much information as I can on it.  Any help would be great appreciated.  Thank you.

Sherry


----------



## ssr1101 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Help Please*

Doesn't anyone have any information?


----------



## mcintireh (Dec 5, 2007)

The Relative Value Guide and Crosswalk books put out by the ASA are primary documents for information on the use of those codes.  Also, the AAPC puts out a study guide for specialty credentials in Anesthesia and pain management billing.  I personally think it is hard to find training for those of us who learn better in lector situations.  Occasionally a workshop will come up but there frequently aren't enough people attending and the workshop is canceled  I use the American Soceity of Anesthesologist website to look up information.  Individual carriers have their own twist on rules so I check the policy information on  carrier websites and subscribe to the Pink Sheet specializing in Anesthesia. Finally, networking with other billers helps but only if billers are willing to step up and share.  I hope that helps.
Holly M.


----------



## ABrown (Dec 5, 2007)

I've done Anesthesia billing for over 10 years. It looks more complicated than it really is. Granted I haven't done any pain management billing, so I can't speak to that subject, but it's really easy once you get the hang of it. 

The ASA Crosswalk is your bible! Essentially every CPT code that allows for anesthesia service is cross-referenced to the appropriate ASA code. Each ASA code has a base unit value. Then you simply add in your variables. For example, the length of time the physician spent with the patient is broken down into 15 minute increments. Each 15 minutes is 1 unit. Then you add associate units for special circumstances or physical status of the patient and add up the total. Then presto! You've done anesthesia billing. 

I'm making it sound simplistic, and there are many factors to be considered from proper documentation, (as many carriers, especially Medicaid, require medical records to be submitted along with the claim), the differences between MAC and Conscious sedation, modifiers, diagnosis variables, etc... and as I'm sure has been said, local/state variables which come with experience more than anything.


----------



## CHLOE JEFFERS (Dec 7, 2007)

Check out website www.askleslie.net


----------

